# New Vicarious Aires Books



## pamjon (Apr 13, 2017)

Our new aires books arrived today. They supposidely have 300 new aires, at the moment looks good.
pj


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 13, 2017)

Mine arrived today as well, I will be offering the old ones soon


----------



## carol (Apr 13, 2017)

Torchy said:


> Mine arrived today as well, I will be offering the old ones soon



I usually buy the new one but wondered if it's worth it. Do you think it is? By the way, the 2016 has the Dieppe Aires at €7 but they're now barriered and €12. Maybe I've answered my own question. What does it say in the 2017 book?


----------



## wineciccio (Apr 13, 2017)

and that's because you have not downloaded ARCHIES CAMPINGS, books costs  loads of money Archies is free, all he asks is a small contribution, upload them to your tom tom or garmin or whatever and voila', no more books, been using their thousands of POI throughout Europe and never have they let me down, it is very easy to use as all I do when I travel, pick a place for my destination then look for poi's in or near it scrolling the tom tom screen, find one, tap on it and that's it. Tom tom does the rest ie, it takes me there, how easy is that??? That could be a campsite or as we do, prefer aires. :dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## witzend (Apr 13, 2017)

carol said:


> but they're now barriered and €12. Maybe I've answered my own question. What does it say in the 2017 book?



  Both 12€   I'd leave my next purchase for the next edition I don't bother with every one


----------



## witzend (Apr 13, 2017)

pamjon said:


> Our new aires books arrived today. They supposidely have 300 new aires, at the moment looks good.
> pj



  Yes I much prefer the book to Archies as many of his are really out of date and V books coordinates are actually taken on site where as some of the other's might be anywhere in the town and the aire could be miles away


----------



## kevinp (Apr 14, 2017)

Received ours this week a very nice set of books for us they were well worth the money.


----------

